# Is my Orchid getting too fat?



## JennMantis (Jul 14, 2017)

My Female orchid molted to adult on 7/5. She started eating again on 7/7 and hasn't stopped!  Every day, I catch about 30 (smallish-medium) blow flies and she just keeps grabbing and devouring. I read somewhere that I shouldn't overfeed, so should I limit the number of flies?  Having a dog allows for me to have easy access to flies lol, so I just want to make sure I'm not overdoing it.  Her abdomen is pretty big ?

Ideally, I'd like to attempt to mate her next week with the male I have (he's almost 3 months since his final molt on 4/23)

thanks in advance for any advice

Jen


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 14, 2017)

She is ready to lay eggs now. I dont give them any more than 4 to 5 blue bottles a day. I would mate her

now before she lays or he dies, trust me she is more than ready.


----------



## JennMantis (Jul 14, 2017)

Is she too young?  She hasn't been an adult for 2 weeks yet nor have I witnessed any calling.


----------



## CosbyArt (Jul 15, 2017)

@JennMantis No worries she looks good.

Adult females should be fed plenty so they can produce proper (and big) ooths, healthy momma mantis for healthy babies. The only sign of real trouble is a obese individual where their segments are no longer even easily defined (much bigger than a female ready to lay a ooth even) - they look like a balloon a clown uses to tie a balloon dog with; otherwise, keep her happy.  

She may be a fast individual that has started creating a ooth already as Rebecca mentioned too.


----------



## JennMantis (Jul 15, 2017)

Ok!  He was terrified when he first saw her, then he went for it. So far, he's been drumming her back and trying to contort his body to meet hers, but she has not been reciprocating lol. It's been about 2 hours.


----------



## CosbyArt (Jul 16, 2017)

@JennMantis At least, he is trying so that is a start. Some males never figure it out their first time (how to connect), and will take a few attempts to breed successfully. If she is not ready however just try again in a few days. Best of luck.


----------



## JennMantis (Jul 16, 2017)

He's still on her this morning and trying. He's so close, that it looks like they touch, but they do not connect. Each time she catches a fly, he drums her back and attempts. She's just not ready, I suppose. I was worried he was running out of energy, and was going to take him off to feed him, but he just caught a fly while on her back!


----------



## CosbyArt (Jul 17, 2017)

@JennMantis Well glad to see he caught lunch, which in his current predicament must have been a real challenge.  

For his safety you should separate them if you haven't done so already. Give your female a few more days and reintroduce the male then, and hopefully she will be more willing.


----------



## KevinsWither (Jul 17, 2017)

CosbyArt said:


> @JennMantis Well glad to see he caught lunch, which in his current predicament must have been a real challenge.
> 
> For his safety you should separate them if you haven't done so already. Give your female a few more days and reintroduce the male then, and hopefully she will be more willing.


I have my orchid female and I'd say that females can take up to a month to be ready to mate.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 18, 2017)

They do, but I have never seen a female 2 weeks old Adult that fat.


----------



## JennMantis (Jul 19, 2017)

This morning, I gave him another fly to replenish him and has been drinking water droplets off her back. He's been drumming and attempting for the past few days. I did not witness any connection ?

Now, it's nighttime and I just noticed he finally jumped off her back!  He was hanging out in the netted cage that they have been in. I put him back into his own cage and will let him rest for a few days. I really hope he lasts long enough to attempt again when she is more mature.


----------



## JennMantis (Aug 9, 2017)

She laid an ooth yesterday (she is just over 1 month as an adult)!  They attempted to mate many times, but I never saw them connect. This may be a dud ooth, but I will still care for it and hope for the best ?  The male is still doing well, too (at 3 1/2 months adult)!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 12, 2017)

Good idea, u never know.


----------



## hymenopus (Aug 13, 2017)

At least she isn't egg bound!


----------

